# Info about Peter Starke, conductor Osnabrück.



## Jochanaan (Jan 25, 2016)

Hello everyone. 

Peter Starke was an opera conductor who worked in the Osnabrück opera house until 2000/2001. He passed away recently and I'm looking for people that have recollections of working with him, or memories of hearing his performances. There's hardly a trace of him on Google, so any information is welcome. 

Thanks!


----------



## Insjo (May 15, 2016)

Hallo Jochanaan, 
I knew Peter Starke and I have just been reached by the tragical news, coming back from Osnabrück last week.
/Ingela


----------

